# gos/Harris hawk with skunk?



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Would they work in a 10x10x6 enclosure, hh may be abit big as neither must be seen as pray.
strange one I know  
cheers
Rob 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

no it wouldnt


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

to check im reading this right before i respond: you want to keep either a goshawk or a harris in the same enclosure as a skunk? or do you want to know if there safe to be around them for short periods of time?


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> to check im reading this right before i respond: you want to keep either a goshawk or a harris in the same enclosure as a skunk? or do you want to know if there safe to be around them for short periods of time?


no long term, I saw on I think zoo chat a while ago there is an enclosure with skunks and chickens which I would think will be eaten at some point. led me to thinking about would bop work as its not ground dwelling. 
before anyone starts this is hypothetical 
cheers 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

westie1 said:


> no long term, I saw on I think zoo chat a while ago there is an enclosure with skunks and chickens which I would think will be eaten at some point. led me to thinking about would bop work as its not ground dwelling.
> before anyone starts this is hypothetical
> cheers
> 
> ...


i honestly dont think it would. im amazed chickens and skunks has worked tbh, id have thought the chickens would have been snacks by now.

while birds of prey arnt ground dwelling, they do have a tendency to attack from above...


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah I thought it was strange combo as in the US they always skunk proof chicken runs. Ye as I said there not ground dwelling so high perches and visual barriers like shrubs. 
googled it and has never been done so I thought I'd get a birdie opinion 
oh iv read parrots of some kind have cohabited also.
I bet stress would be biggest problem for them both.






_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

this is ridiculous!

have you got a harris hawk? they are vicious hunters!

your harris hawk would spend all day trying to catch the skunk/parrots, the parrots would be stressed out their whole short life before being eaten, and the skunk would spend the whole time being chased before caught and eaten ALIVE.

yeah, sounds like a great enclosure!!!!


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

SilverSky said:


> this is ridiculous!
> 
> have you got a harris hawk? they are vicious hunters!
> 
> ...


if you READ I said parrots have lived with skunks, and I said Harris hawk as an example but basically my question was would a small BOP which would be two small to see the skunk as prey work.

so yeah thanks for your well rounded opinion lmao.

case closed it won't work.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

... Also what happens when the bird poos? The poor skunk is going to get covered in poo!...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:gasp:

This is... I don't even... :blowup:


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

lol seriously? would be a complete blood bath. :gasp:


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

ferretgirl said:


> lol seriously? would be a complete blood bath.


ah right nvm,
what about a camen and a fox, the camen would stay in the pond right?


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

westie1 said:


> ah right nvm,
> what about a camen and a fox, the camen would stay in the pond right?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_



LMAO :notworthy:


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

Westie 1

"Case closed. It won't work"

But that won't stop some stupid muppet from trying a combination like BoP/Skunk.

Just because a Zoo has tried it, it doesn't mean that it is viable or acceptable! Some Zoos in the past (and possibly currently) have put Marmosets/Tamarins in Tropical houses with birds! Completely stupid - the Primates consider the birds as a tasty snack! 

One would hope that keepers in the private sector have a higher level of intelligence than some zoo curators, and a better understanding of livestock in their care!


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

duffey said:


> Westie 1
> 
> "Case closed. It won't work"
> 
> ...


yeah agreed, there are always people on here saying what they have put together incorrectly. Better to discuss it that do it. 
The thinking was small aerial hunter (yes I know a harris takes large ground quarry) such as sparrow/goshawk with medium size mammal who isn't a great climber or an apex hunter with visual barriers.
anyway opinion is no so good enough for me  


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Would need a pretty damn big enclosure even if you did try it.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

westie1 said:


> if you READ I said parrots have lived with skunks, and I said Harris hawk as an example but basically my question was would a small BOP which would be two small to see the skunk as prey work.
> 
> so yeah thanks for your well rounded opinion lmao.
> 
> ...


at least i wasn't stupid enough to ask if a harris hawk could live with a skunk!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Given some combinations that zoos try, it's not all that stupid a question, supposing it was a real one (I'm on to you, Westie!). But no (in the real world), disaster waiting to happen. 

Actually, while we are talking zoos and combinations, here is a real one from a few years back that actually worked; A zoo (I think it was San Diego, but don't quote me!) had some large constrictors that were ridiculously overweight, and that they couldn't persuade to move enough to 'run off' the fat. So, they made a combined exhibit with these snakes and Galapagos tortoises; the tortoises galumphing around forced the snakes to move or get trodden on- better than any government 'fitness programme'! :lol2:


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Given some combinations that zoos try, it's not all that stupid a question, supposing it was a real one (I'm on to you, Westie!). But no (in the real world), disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> Actually, while we are talking zoos and combinations, here is a real one from a few years back that actually worked; A zoo (I think it was San Diego, but don't quote me!) had some large constrictors that were ridiculously overweight, and that they couldn't persuade to move enough to 'run off' the fat. So, they made a combined exhibit with these snakes and Galapagos tortoises; the tortoises galumphing around forced the snakes to move or get trodden on- better than any government 'fitness programme'!


crap you found my thread 

it was a serious question, but as that's all it was and based on improving an existing poorly thought out combination I didn't think too bad lmao.

The fox and croc made me laugh though, bit of fun 

id have said kestrel but it would have turned into a bird weight management flaming 

Thanks for the tortoise n snake example I spose it shows thinking outa the box can work. 
sometimes!


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I dont know what the fuss is all about 

I keep lions with penguins

Some people said the lions would eat the penguins but they didnt, they couldnt get the wrappers off


----------

